# Buscando sensor de movimiento en Proteus.



## Meta (Abr 5, 2008)

Me gustaría buscar en el *Proteus* y *Altium Designer* o uno de los dos en el modo esquema el sensor de movimiento. No se como es ni como se llama para buscarlo.

Eso si, al menos pude encontrar una LDR.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2008)

volumétrico?
prueba a ver que pasa.


----------



## Meta (Abr 5, 2008)

Así no lo encuentro. volumetric en Inglés sería. 

¿No tendrá otro nombre?

Muchas gracias.


----------

